# gkrellm : network activity with nothing on desktop ?

## rootsra

hi

i installed gkrellm and it appears that i have some activity on eth0 but i am doing nothing on Internet.

Some 60 (octets i guess) every 10 sec or something.

Sometimes it's 120 or more. 

I am just wondering what's going on  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

Are they inbound or outbound?  Are you doing anything with the local network?  What does tcpdump say?

----------

## rootsra

Ah it is my router...  :Smile: 

Thanks.

----------

